# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Volcano Outlet Cover's

## Bassna

Just published my first "real" design from learning thing's with Zbrush. Hope someone like's it  :Big Grin: 

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:659759

----------

